# Matilda & Maddie



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

the girls are getting along so well:wub: they spent 3 minutes or more running and chasing one another, it warms my heart Matilda finally has someone to play with:chili:. She has always had seniors who didn't play


Pat sent a few outfits that Ava wore, when I put this one on Maddie I laughed so hard, poor Maddie she doesn't know what to think of her new clothes
The picture of Matilda and Maddie makes Maddie look much bigger then she is


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

They are just too darn cute for words!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Precious!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so happy to hear Matilda and Maddie are getting along well and it looks like Maddie is all settled in. They are both adorable.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Such good news Paula. We really miss Pippin being here because it was so much fun for Tyler to play with another Maltese. Looks like Maddie is fitting right in. If she doesn't enjoy dressing up, I wouldn't bother her about it now. She has enough to deal with in adjusting.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Isn't it great they are getting along? It looks like Maddie is starting to fit in. Go Maddie.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So sweet! They will be "besties" before you know it!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

How adorable! I know how you feel about getting another one. Once Lacie took to Suki-they have been so attached and to see them play and bond makes me want another, lol...just kidding!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So glad they are getting along! It is always nice to have two because they do like companionship.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Maddie definitely looks like she's feeling more comfortable and at home. They are looking like bff's already.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So previous. Glad that they're having fun together.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava and Mona Lisa had some matching outfits.....I guess I can sent M'isa's clothes to you now.....it would make me happy to see Maddie have them. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Ava and Mona Lisa had some matching outfits.....I guess I can sent M'isa's clothes to you now.....it would make me happy to see Maddie have them. :wub:




Pat wait, give yourself time to deal with your great loss. I was just on Ava's Facebook page, the pictures of precious little Mona Lisa and Ava brought tears to my eye's, you suffered a great loss. I love you for thinking of Maddie, but this is your time, rest in peace precious little Mona Lisa:wub: you will be remembered :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww I bet Maddie is happy to have a play mate now...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

They look like to peas in a pod:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Pat wait, give yourself time to deal with your great loss. I was just on Ava's Facebook page, the pictures of precious little Mona Lisa and Ava brought tears to my eye's, you suffered a great loss. I love you for thinking of Maddie, but this is your time, rest in peace precious little Mona Lisa:wub: you will be remembered :wub:


thank you...when I'm ready...they're yours.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh they look so cute together!!! There is nothing like fluffs playing together!!! I'm happy that Maddie is adjusting and that Matilda has a playmate! Lots of fun times!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What sweet beautiful girls!! So happy to hear both are adjusting.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

So cute!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Aweeee how sweet, the sisters <3 They are both beautiful.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lovely!
It is happening quicker than I had imagined possible!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

It's so nice that they are getting along so well! So cute they are together!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh how adorable :wub:

I'm so glad Matilda has someone to play with


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

So glad they are playing together! The dresses look really pretty. :wub:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

ADORABLE!! So good to hear they are having FUN!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Paula, they are just so precious together! I'm so, so happy they're both adjusting so well and enjoying each other. Darling sisters! :wub::wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So glad thy are getting along, Paula.They ars adorable.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So glad the girls are enjoying each other! The outfits are sweet


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

They are both so adorable!


----------

